# IBS and the MAP bacteria



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,I am new here, but have been reading for a few years. I finally decided to create a thread, because I found something that may help others.I have had IBS-D since I was a kid, and with time it got worse. For the last three years, I have been trying everything I could to get better, as it was becoming unbearable. I've had some success with l-glutamine and the low-fodmaps diet.Recently, I stumbled upon an e-book that listed a lot of publications, making the link between IBS/Crohn's and the MAP bacteria. It is a very interesting read, and it's free, so if you want to check it out, here goes:http://crohnsandibsbreakthrough.com/members/(you must register first)The e-book states that IBS is caused by MAP infection, which can be fought using a low carb diet (I personally limit carbs to 70g a day), and coconut oil (which contains lauric acid, known for its anti-bacterial properties)One month after having started the diet, I must say this seems to work. The first week was really tough, but afterwards my symptoms seemed to appear less and less often. For the first time in years I hardly have any symptom left. I don't know how this is going to evolve for me, but I strongly recommend to try at least a low-carb diet for two weeks. I hope this helps someone out there.Guillaume


----------



## MATTEO93 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Guillaume , I read you post , and then you IBS's blog that explains that causes of IBS/D is the MAP .I always suspected this , cause i know about the MAP hypothesis since a lot of year ago!I' m pretty sure that MAP is the real cause , but medicine does not want take into account..!I read that you know how to eliminate MAP , so please how can i contact you ?I'm VERY VERY interested , If are too , please contact me as a PRIVATE MESSAGE , or mail to [email protected] Thanks to all , we'll win , MAP will not destroy us future ! be happy


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello Matteo, This hypothesis is not from me. I really encourage you to read the e-book about the MAP bacteria, all you have to do is subscribe to the forum associated with it: http://crohnsandibsbreakthrough.com/members/As for the treatment, it's a low-carb diet (to make the bacteria starve, but I am pretty sure a specific carb diet would work as well), calcium before meals (doesn't work for me) and drinking coconut oil (contains lauric acid, which is known to kill the MAP bacteria).I've been under a low-carb diet for two months now, and it does work wonders.


----------



## MATTEO93 (Feb 29, 2012)

Re- Hi Bro!Thanks for the links ! Now I'll read !Just some question!1 - There's a list for this low-carb diet ? For example , the only vegetables that I eat is the carrot , but i contains carbohydrates , so should I delete it ?2 - How much calcium should I assume per day ? 3 - You say "drinking coconut oil" , perfect! but how much per day ? and more important , everyday?Thank you so much really for the support!


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

1. It's up to you to decide how much carb you want to eat per day. I limit them to 70g a day, I wouldn't advise going below 50g because it's really hard to stick to it. You have to count every carb you eat, for example in an excel file, and using websites giving nutrition information. It's really bothersome at the beginning, but after a few weeks, you know the values of the food you eat regularly, and it becomes easy to do. High carb foods are fruits, potatoes, every cereal, bread, pasta, rice, corn... These must be strongly reduced. Vegetables do contain carbs, but not that much, so you can still eat them. Foods that do not contain carbs are meat, eggs, most cheeses.2. The e-book recommends 500mg before meals. I would personally start with less, maybe 250mg, and see how it goes.3. The e-book recommends 5 tea spoons a day. You can also use it for cooking.


----------



## MATTEO93 (Feb 29, 2012)

Perfect then! thanks a lot, how are you now? you feel better?Curiosity , how kind of vegetables do you eat ? just salad ?


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes, my IBS is vitually gone. I actually eat some of my trigger foods regularly to see what happens. And I find I am becoming more and more resistant to them. It does seem like a cure to me. Be careful though, the first week of a low-carb diet is really hard. You will feel weak and go very often to the bathroom. As for vegetables, I can eat any of them, I just need to count how much I ate to know how much carb I had.


----------



## MATTEO93 (Feb 29, 2012)

guillaume said:


> Yes, my IBS is vitually gone. I actually eat some of my trigger foods regularly to see what happens. And I find I am becoming more and more resistant to them. It does seem like a cure to me. Be careful though, the first week of a low-carb diet is really hard. You will feel weak and go very often to the bathroom. As for vegetables, I can eat any of them, I just need to count how much I ate to know how much carb I had.


Yes,that's my first day without carb and i'm very tired... but why going very often to bathroom ?PS : How much time of diet have you done ? 2 weeks ?


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess the body needs to empty itself a bit.I have now been under the diet for two months and a half.


----------



## MATTEO93 (Feb 29, 2012)

My god 2 months , you're strong !Then ok so , I'll eat meat and fish a lot! do you think that in 2 weeks I'll see results ?


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes, I started feeling better after the first week.


----------



## MATTEO93 (Feb 29, 2012)

Gui , I rode now the part of the blog when you make a comparison of the diet FODMAP and SCD , I've also red ( from the link that you gave ) the good and the not good food for the FODMAP diet , and i saw that on the list VEGETABLES ALLOWED , there are some vegetables who's rich of carbohydrates , like the american potatoes.. but why?The purpose of the diet is of eliminate the carbohydrates , and why we found the POTATOES on the allowed vegetables ?Maybe the SCD is better ?


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

Fodmap diet and low-carb diet are different diets, they do not follow the same rules.If you have questions regarding my blog, please make a comment on it, I would like to avoid spaming this forum with it


----------



## MATTEO93 (Feb 29, 2012)

guillaume said:


> Fodmap diet and low-carb diet are different diets, they do not follow the same rules.If you have questions regarding my blog, please make a comment on it, I would like to avoid spaming this forum with it


I've commented on your forum Gui! but let me make you a personal question1 You say that you are an IBS/D sufferers.. but why ? have you made a colonscopy ? What the biotpical exams demonstrated ? You have the symptom of IBS or you have blood , diarrhea like in Crohns ?2 Today a pharmacist told me that I'm in danger , cause every IBS when becomes chronicle then surely will become a CROHN DISEASE , and she told that meal,sugars and chocolate are the primary causes... she make me becomes afraid.. cause I'am making a low carb diet , and as you know when you're doing a low carb diet , you eat a lot of protein , so a lot of meal!!I don't know really... she told me also that coconuts oil is very dangerous... what the $$$$$$!


----------



## guillaume (Oct 1, 2011)

IBS will become Crohn's? I've never heard of anything like this. Find another pharmacist! Meat and protein are not dangerous if you don't eat tons of them.coconut oil is considered unhealthy by some people, and a miracle cure by some others. I think that pure virgin coconut oil consumed in reasonable amounts is not dangerous, otherwise it would not be sold! But if it scares you, I would say you can do without, the most important part of the program is the low-carb diet.


----------

